# working of 8 Mbps broadband ???



## piyush.ml20 (Sep 16, 2009)

the max speed possible for ADSL on regular telephone line is 6.1 Mbps.
then how various ISP's are providing speed of 8 mbps or above on that regular telephone line ???
hlp ??


----------



## sujoyp (Sep 17, 2009)

man  i got download speed of 8Mbps in mumbai...hathway gave lan cable


----------



## infra_red_dude (Sep 17, 2009)

I guess ADSL can go upto 12Mbps on g.dmt, or maybe its ADSL2+.


----------



## piyush.ml20 (Sep 18, 2009)

INFRA DUDE.
ADSL = 8MBPS
ADSL2=12MBPS 
ADSL2+=24MBPS
WHAT I WANT 2 KNOW IS WHAT IS THE MAX SPEED WE CAN GET FROM OUR REGULAR TELEPHONE LINE ??
LIKE SUJOYP MENTIONED 8 MBPS IS PROVIDED THRU LAN CABLE BY HATHWAY NOT REGULAR TELEPHONE LINE.
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
INFRA DUDE.
ADSL = 8MBPS
ADSL2=12MBPS 
ADSL2+=24MBPS
WHAT I WANT 2 KNOW IS WHAT IS THE MAX SPEED WE CAN GET FROM OUR REGULAR TELEPHONE LINE ??
LIKE SUJOYP MENTIONED 8 MBPS IS PROVIDED THRU LAN CABLE BY HATHWAY NOT REGULAR TELEPHONE LINE.


----------



## infra_red_dude (Sep 18, 2009)

piyush.ml20 said:


> INFRA DUDE.
> ADSL = 8MBPS
> ADSL2=12MBPS
> ADSL2+=24MBPS
> ...


Sorry the 12 was a typo. It was supposed to be for adsl2+.

Cisco's site says that adsl can deliver 8mbps over g.mdt on regular copper telephone lines *www.cisco.com/en/US/tech/tk175/tk272/tsd_technology_support_protocol_home.html


----------



## piyush.ml20 (Sep 19, 2009)

8 mbp is theoratical.practically u don't get over 6.1 mbps.


----------



## infra_red_dude (Sep 19, 2009)

piyush.ml20 said:


> 8 mbp is theoratical.practically u don't get over 6.1 mbps.


I fail to get your point. Nobody advertises practical speeds.


----------



## jal_desai (Sep 19, 2009)

^ yes. adding to what infra said, they display speeds in Bits and not Bytes which numerically makes a bigger number.


----------



## piyush.ml20 (Sep 19, 2009)

i got my ans.
speed over 6.1 mbps is provided thru either using multiple pair of copper wire or using lan cable as sujoyp mentioned.


----------



## clmlbx (Sep 20, 2009)

have'nt u gave ur answer  urself (post no 4) they are prividing adsl2+ so their speed limit is 24 mbps & not 8 Mbps .  All modems provided by Isp clearly says ADSL2+ on it .


----------



## piyush.ml20 (Sep 20, 2009)

yes but i don't know it is using multiple copper pair lines at that time.


----------



## Padikkal (Sep 26, 2009)

Practically not possible to give 6mbps at a distance of >5 km.

The 6 mbps and higher speed will be provided through fiber only. BSNL has laid fibers in all cities to provide Fiber to Home. It may start in near future.


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Sep 27, 2009)

why is this thread sitll in news section ?
where are the mods ?


----------



## paroh (Sep 27, 2009)

If we consider it practically ADSL2+ is right now it is not possible in india on current phone line condition (MTNL and BSNL).

They says they provide ADSL2+ technology but as ADSL2+ supports higher bandwidth if even they increase the bandwidth we will encounter frequent disconnection as the phone line condition is not good.

Now a days i see that they are new even able to provide 256kbps connection as per trai rule.

As they are only increasing the services and degrading the quality.
They even started the 3G but all of u know that it is very costly.
And now even they increase the price of iptv

And more disappointment for Online game player as there is very high ping rate
i just check the ping rate at *just-ping.com www.yahoo.com) and india is the last of all.


----------



## piyush.ml20 (Sep 27, 2009)

padikkal near is too long here.
paroh is absolutely right.chk the ping rate,we are at the end of list.


----------



## vaithy (Sep 27, 2009)

It is possible ADSL2+ can be provided for 24mbps speed,but only few can get this speed, and other users discriminated for various reasons, bad cable pair ,distance of the exchange, etc..I am at home plan 500 of BSNL dataone.. my usual speed is 218kB/ps.. but a month ago I noticed at 7.30a.m (during the free hours the speed got increased monstrously..I took screen-shot of it.. You wouldn't believe wht lI got sudden boost..

see the pictures here
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/img233.imageshack.us/img233/1249/snapshot8.png*img233.imageshack.us/img233/1249/snapshot8.png

I stop the connection at 07.59 a.m.. but I never got the  same speed afterwards...the cable is very old and several patches made by the line man, and my request for new cable is pending with the exchange for year..


----------



## Termin@L (Sep 28, 2009)

max speed a telephone line (RJ11) can handle is 10mbps and for the lan wire (CAT 6) is 1 gbps ((IDEAL)).
If u connect a lan wire to an adsl2+ router u will surely get a speed of abt 24 mbps.
but no isp in india does tht (except for some glitches)
so speed of 8mbps for a telephole line is possible.


----------



## piyush.ml20 (Sep 28, 2009)

i never got speed more than 165 KBps.


----------



## vaibhav_jain (Oct 1, 2009)

hi i am from delhi previously my download speed is 320Kbps approx. but now mtnl only gives me the speed of 30Kbps approx. and my plan is 256 combo unlimited.


----------



## piyush.ml20 (Oct 1, 2009)

check it might be in KB/s instead of Kbps.


----------

